# TG angebracht bei Epic Gems?



## Gladerito (8. Januar 2010)

_Ich weis es gibt ähnliche Threads aber ich _wollte mal eine ausfürhliche Umfrage starten.

Wieviel Geld gebt ihr den Juwe´s immer an TG 
oder
Wieviel Geld *Verlangen* Juwe´s an TG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Es Handelt sich aber nur um eine reine Umfrage für die Epischen Steine.

Ich finde es kommt halt auch auf die Menge an und welchen Stein (Ametrin oder Auge von Zul sind ja nicht bei jedem 2. Juwe vertreten)  sollte man schon so 10 Gold ins Handelsfenster drücken,denn man muss ja auch mal gucken was der Juwe dafür getan hat.

Er Geht 4 Tage lang,jeden Tag zwar nur eine 5-10 Minuten Quest machen bekommt ja auch Geld für die Quest.

Letztens hat ein Bekannter von mir jeweils 50g und 70g TG bekommen aber auch für 3-4 Steine die er geschliffen hat dafür.

Da ja in fast jedes Rüstungsteil ein Stein gehört denke ich,dass jeder von uns (der selbst kein Juwe ist) einen aufgesucht hat und vielleicht auch ne Geschichte zu erzählen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jetzt seid ihr an der Reihe mal euch dazu zu äußern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KickX (8. Januar 2010)

also ich nehm 10g pro stein und keiner hat sich bisher beklagt.im gegenteil,manche sagten auch sowas wie (oh nur 10g)


----------



## TheDoggy (8. Januar 2010)

Ich geb meist 10g fürn Stein, was auch bei uns aufm Realm Standardpreis ist.
Außer bei Massenanfertigungen, da leg ich gern mal was drauf, oder bei besonders seltenen Steinen oder wenn der Juwe extra für mich das entsprechende Rezept besorgt (gabs auch schon) Das ist mir dann auch nen entsprechendes Trinkgeld wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Januar 2010)

Wie ich schonmal schrieb, zählt bei Dienstleistungen nicht der materielle Wert, manchmal ist es gar nur ein Mausklick des Dienstleisters, und ist materiell garnichts wert.

Sondern es zählt, was dem Auftraggeber diese Dienstleistung wert ist. 

Und dieser Wert sollte sich in einem TG widerspiegeln. 


Ist dir die Leistung, in diesem Fall ein geschliffener Epicstein zur Aufwertung deiner Rüstung. nichts wert, kannst du den Sockel auch leerlassen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (9. Januar 2010)

Ich als Juwelier verlange nur 5g! Aber die meisten geben mir 10-20g


----------



## Nixsta (10. Januar 2010)

Ich biete meine fähigkeiten als Juwelenschleifer auch an.. gegen Material und 10g Tg!
Manch anderer auf unserem Server nimmt 20g für einen epicstein.
10Gold sind schon angemessen finde ich.


----------



## Braamséry (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe, zu meiner aktive WoW Zeit, niemals TG verlangt.

Jedoch ist es komisch.

Wenn du nicht sagst, dass du TG willst, bekommst du meistens mehr als du eig gewollt hättest. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich IMMER 10-30g bekommen habe. Je nach Menge der gemachten Steine und des Bugets der Person. 

Und am Ende wurde kurz von beiden Seiten vielen dank gesagt und beide gingen ihren Weg weiter auf dem sie gewandelt sind.


----------



## Holoas (11. Januar 2010)

Ich schreibe immer in den /2 Biete [Juwelenschleifen] Gegen Mats. Tg ist Freiwillig. /w me .
Hab noch nie jemanden gesehen, der mir kein Tg gegeben hat.

Mfg Blokk


----------



## Happyhunti (12. Januar 2010)

naja teilweise iset halt so, dass leute 20g pro epic gem verlangen. aber net einfach für die erbrachte leistung, sondern für jeden einzelnen stein. Das sind dann auch meißtens die leute, die diesen stein im mom als einzige aufem server können. Bei 4 gems kommen da locker 80g zusammen -.- Naja mittlerweile hat meine gilde eigentlich alle blaupausen zu allen wichtigen steinchen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Januar 2010)

Ich verlange eigentlich kein TG, wobei ich aber auch mit meiner Juwekunst keine grosse Werbung mache ... Gilde und Friendlist wird versorgt, miesstens bekomm ich TG obwohl ich es nich will ^^ ...


----------



## Izara (2. Juni 2010)

Bei uns hat sich mittlerweile ein TG von ca 5-10 g eingependelt. Ich geb trotzdem meist mehr als 20 g   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Juwe skillen ist 1. teuer und es gibt selten Juwes, die alle Rezepte beherrschen. Wobei ich einen Juwe eh nur aufsuche, wenn ich einen ganz bestimmten seltenen Stein haben will, den es entweder nicht im AH gibt oder zu horrenden Preisen. Da lohnen sich die 20g+ dann sogar für mich ^^ Und da die Rezepte schließlich nicht billig sind, find ich das nur fair.


----------



## Chiary (7. Juni 2010)

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit mein TG immer dem AH angepasst.
Bei gängigen Steinen die im AH nicht mehr ganz so teuer waren bin ich davon ausgegangen das mittlerweile jeder 2. Juwe sie schleifen kann und das TG war etwas geringer.
Seltenere Steinchen habe ich mir auch immer was kosten lassen.

Mittlerweile habe ich mir selbst einen Juwe zugelegt und weiss was für ein Aufwand dahinter steckt und sehe die Sache mit dem TG mit anderen Augen.
Ich verlange niemals TG, freue mich aber wenn jemand freiwillig etwas gibt.
Wobei es sich auf unserem Server wohl so bei 10-20G pro Stein eingependelt haben dürfte, denn das ist im Schnitt die Summe die ich bekomme.


----------



## Mäuserich (7. Juni 2010)

Relativ lange Zeit habe ich meinen Beruf im /2 angeboten und TG auch als freiwillig gehandhabt. Für alle die damit hier gute Erfahrungen haben kann ich nur sagen: schön! Meine Erfahrung war das genaue Gegenteil. Meist 0-1 g, was ich schon fast als Beleidung empfinde, oft sollte ich noch nach OG kommen und mir meinen Ruhestein CD verschwenden und und und... Etwa 30% der Kunden gaben 10g, darüber habe ich noch nie was gesehen...

Ich biete mich im /2 jetzt nicht mehr an, melde mich aber wenn jemand seltene Steine sucht weil meine Auswahl sehr gross ist. Da sind dann 20 g pro Stein fällig, wer nicht zahlen will sucht weiter... Wenn jemand nett ist und kein (negatives) Wort über den Preis verliert gebe ich bei mehreren Steinen auch mal ungefragt Mengenrabatt.

Gildenintern, sowie F-List und Raidmitglieder gehen selbstverstänlich gratis, genau so wie ich da auch kein TG gebe.

Allerding sehe ich die ganze TG Problematik eh etwas anders als der Grossteil der WoW-Spieler... für mich sind Handwerker die sich die Mühe machen ihren Beruf auszuskillen auch Leute die belohnt werden müssen. Bevor ich nen Juwe hatte gabs von mir 20-30 g pro Stein, und für die paar Sachen die ich nicht selbst herstellen kann, wie z.B. Hosenfäden gebe ich 50 - 100 g TG, je nachdem wie nett der Handwerker war.


----------



## Nymph (9. Juni 2010)

also tg find ich auf jeden fall angebracht egal ob jez juwe, vz oder dergleichen...

ich bin juwe und handhabe es (bei fremden - nicht in raids, f-list oder gilde) einfach so das ich den stein schleife den anhandle und dann halt solang net bestätige bis net wenigstens 1g unkostenbeitrag drin is (der gute wille zählt)...mag sich gemein anhören aber ich verlange nicht wie einige auf meinem server 20g/schliff. allgemein bekomme und gebe ich immer 10g/stein (im durchschnitt) wenn ich zB selbst nen juwe oder mal nen vz brauch (weil ich halt auch net alles können kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

allgemein: bei teureren sachen wie zB den lederschuhen aus icc (rezept) hab ich damals auch zwischen 50-100g gegeben (auch wenn ich so oft höre das viele nur 10-20g geben).

und: ich lasse kunden immer zu mir kommen (wenn sie etwas wollen sollte das auch das mindeste sein) außer ich war eh aufm weg nach sw/if oder dergleichen. für 10g hock ich net ne halbe std in den alten hauptstädten fest...zu nervtötend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bisher waren alle immer zufrieden und kamen auch gerne mal wieder^^


----------



## Brillenputztuch (9. Juni 2010)

5 pro Stein is eig normal. die meisten geben aber von sich aus meist mehr


----------



## Gwendolynn (9. Juni 2010)

Ich verlange kein TG...meistens kriege ich aber 10g (+-5) pro Stein.
Bei Kunden, die zu mir kommen, isses mir auch egal, wenn einer nix zahlt...ich poste dann aber auch mein Buch nimmer, wenn derjenige mal wieder im /2 nach `ne Juwe fragt...kommt selten vor.
Bei Kunden, zu denen ich hinreisen muss (und somit eigentlich auch einmal RS nutzen muss), sage ich was, wenn sie mir nix geben (kommt noch seltener vor)...is´ ja auch eigentlich dann "Arbeit" im WoW-Sinn (als alternative hätte man in der Zeit auch `ne Daily machen können).

Im Marktwirtschaftlichen Sinn ist es für die meisten Leute günstiger, `nem Juwe bissle TG zu geben, anstatt, die geschliffenen Juwelen teuer im AH zu kaufen...wo diverse Steine erheblich teurer sind, als die Rohsteine.
Wenn also keine Juwe mehr TG bekommen würde, würden alle die ungeschliffenen Juwelen kaufen und sie dann ins AH setzen, wo noch die Gebühr dazukommt.

Greets G.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme auch 10g pro Epic. Außer von Leuten, von denen ich weiß, daß sie die geschliffenen Gems dann ins AH stellen - da verlang ich 15.
Von Freunden oder Gildies verlange ich gar nix - da gilt dann meistens eine Hand wäscht die andere.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Juni 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Im Marktwirtschaftlichen Sinn ist es für die meisten Leute günstiger, `nem Juwe bissle TG zu geben, anstatt, die geschliffenen Juwelen teuer im AH zu kaufen...wo diverse Steine erheblich teurer sind, als die Rohsteine.
> Wenn also keine Juwe mehr TG bekommen würde, würden alle die ungeschliffenen Juwelen kaufen und sie dann ins AH setzen, wo noch die Gebühr dazukommt.


Da ich (wie oben bereits angedeutet) 10g für zu wenig Entlohnung halte, egal ob man es bekommt oder zahlen muss, habe ich mich aus dem Dienstleister Markt weitestgehend zurück gezogen und bin jetzt quasi "Edelsteineinzelhändler"

Ich kaufe jetzt Rohsteine und verkaufe sie geschliffen weiter mit etwa 30 - 60 g Gewinnspanne. Absatz ca. 15 Stück aufwärts pro Tag, Zeitaufwand in etwa wie das bedienen eines bis max. zwei Individualkunden...


----------

